# Worlds Cutest Frog!!



## immayo (Feb 24, 2013)

Someone posted this video on my FB and I thought it was so cute! Wish I could have one of these little guys! Enjoy....

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBkWhkAZ9ds&feature=share[/video]


----------



## mctlong (Feb 24, 2013)

OMG!!! That IS the world's cutest frog. What type of frog is it? It looks like a little toy! LOL!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 24, 2013)

If you do a GOOGLE image search for "desert rain frog" you can see pictures of him without the sand covering.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Feb 24, 2013)

hahaha, that is pretty cute, except it would get really annoying after about five minutes.


----------



## immayo (Feb 24, 2013)

Yea... haha I told my bf I was gonna buy a bunch of them and put them all in his room making that noise over and over again!! I'm so nice


----------



## wellington (Feb 24, 2013)

That is adorable.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 24, 2013)

I saw this on FB, too. So adorable!  I wonder what he's chirping about? Probably trying to attract a mate.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Feb 24, 2013)

I looked into the video a little... these frogs only make this noise when in distress... it doesn't look like he's being poked or prodded in the video though, so maybe he "distresses" easy!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 24, 2013)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I looked into the video a little... these frogs only make this noise when in distress... it doesn't look like he's being poked or prodded in the video though, so maybe he "distresses" easy!



http://www.babble.com/pets/tiny-frog-makes-the-most-adorable-squeaky-toy-sound-ever-video/


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 24, 2013)

He is precious!!


----------



## cruiser12 (Feb 25, 2013)

He kinda looks like a bloated tree frog to me lol... that makes me want to go to the desert and dig some of those up!


----------



## Sulcata tortoise665 (Mar 23, 2013)

Cute!


----------

